# GHRP-2 and GHRP-6



## Austin311 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm new to peptides and recently acquired some free bottles of GHRP-2 and 6. Since money is tight, I was just gonna run one of these at a time because I don't have the cash to spend on a GHRH to stack with it. I have a hard time getting my calories in, so I'm not concerned with the appetite increase of 6. I was thinking of running the GHRP-6 til its gone and then the 2, but I had a question.....

Has anyone stacked these 2 together? Or is that just redundant?  I was thinking there may be some synergy running 2 and 6 together....

If its a stupid question, my apologies......


----------



## Austin311 (Oct 17, 2014)

Anyone??


----------



## dagambd (Oct 17, 2014)

Havent ran either. Cant help you out. Sorry


----------



## Bucks10 (Oct 17, 2014)

I think running them both at the same time would be redundant because you can only release so much GH at once. 6 defiantly brings the hunger using it now.


----------



## tokijava (Oct 20, 2014)

I wouldn't run them together as bucks said. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blergs. (Oct 20, 2014)

its almost the same. like asking teste then test cyp.. one give more hunger, the other i believe slightly stronger in GH out put. but they are almost one in the same so use one up then the other. I would not bother without mod GRF 1-29 or another GHRH . I would have waited IMO and ran it for 4-6mo


----------



## UberJedi (Oct 20, 2014)

Ric Drasin on YouTube does and interview with Jerry B. (last name escapes me) he runs down a bunch of Peptides and talks about them. Those two are in there.


----------



## SuperLift (Oct 20, 2014)

Id use one at a time.


----------

